
MacLight: Ambient Arduino Lighting For Your Mac - skattyadz
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/12/12/maclight-ambient-arduino-lighting-for-your-mac/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=MacLight%3A%20Ambient%20Arduino%20Lighting%20For%20Your%20Mac&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
cobrabyte
I wonder if this scales up to extra-large screens.

I've got a 120+" projector screen that I use via Mac & Plex. I'd love to mount
some LEDs behind the screen.

Guess we'll have to wait for GitHub to come back online before checking out
the specs.

~~~
skattyadz
Hi, I made this. Just so you don't get your hopes up, this hasn't been
'released' as such, it was made to work for me as a learning project. That
said, if there's interest I'll tidy it up and post a tutorial.

GitHub only contains a Mac application and an Arduino sketch. Both of those
will be fine with your screen. Hardware-wise I've used a ULN2003 array (very
simple and inexpensive chip) to power the LEDs from the Arduino. You should be
able to do the same as I did, but just with more LEDs.

------
moe
I'd love to see a parts-list and build instructions (for dummies).

------
AlfaWolph
Why isn't this a commercial product?

~~~
skattyadz
<http://www.philips.co.uk/c/televisions/33092/cat/#/overview>

